# SCHIP vetoed again



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Assuming the veto survives the override attempt, this should force the Democrat controlled congress to resubmit at existing levels, or at most, a modest increase that does not increase taxes.

_ In a statement notifying Congress of his decision, Bush said the bill was unacceptable because - like the first one - *it allows adults into the program, would cover people in families with incomes above the U.S. median and raises taxes.*

"This bill does not put poor children first, and it moves our country's health care system in the wrong direction," Bush's statement said. "Ultimately, our nation's goal should be to move children who have no health insurance to private coverage, not to move children who already have private health insurance to government coverage."

Bush urged Congress to extend the program at its current funding level before lawmakers leave Washington for their holiday break._


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Score one for Cigar Smokers!:tu


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

this is great news :chk


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe this calls for lighting up a stogie!!:ss


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

KICK ASS!!!!


----------



## xu_chen (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if this is going to be over... Democrats are planning to ride this socialized medicine platform all the way to the White House. Not to give any opinions on the issue of socialized medicine but I certainly don't think they will let this one slide lightly. :2
Please write your congressman if you have not already. Let's not tax the living sh*t out of a minority group for the sake of "the poor children".


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> _
> "This bill does not put poor children first, and it moves our country's health care system in the wrong direction," Bush's statement said. "Ultimately, our nation's goal should be to move children who have no health insurance to private coverage, not to move children who already have private health insurance to government coverage."_


That's excellent reasoning. I'll smoke to that :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Score one for the cigar smokers and President Bush. 
I'll smoke to that.

We do have to keep the pressure on these Democrats or they will squeeze us into a way of life that resembles the early 1600's when we left Europe to flee taxation for a better way of life. 400 years later the government is taking our freedoms an inch at a time and believe me.......they are not governed by the people and for the people.

Do everything you can, but whatever you do, don't just sit there and smoke.


Ok, back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

The Dems in office are just dam fools. They pushed the same bill through the house that got vetoed the first time. That makes no sense!

I am glad it got vetoed and shows the incompetence of the democratic party.

Socialized medicine would be worse for this country then the system we have in place now. To fund it with tobacco taxes is terrible idea. 

The current SCHIP policy is a good thing it does not need any changes to it.

I think our current elected officials in both the house and Senate are border line negligent.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great news.
:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Best news to date. We got enough taxes and we don't need any more of this sort...:cb


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Best darn news to date. We have enough taxes of this sort and don't need any more...:cb


----------

